# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Προγραμμα για αλλαγη IP ?

## dbsjro

Παιδια γνωριζετε καποιο? εψαξα αρκετα στο google αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα
Αν γινεται καποιο δοκιμασμενο γιατι αλλιως βρηκα πολλα αλλα κανενα δεν δουλεψε οπως ηθελα
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Triton

http://www.paehl.de/reconnect/

Με αυτο κανω reconnect αν δεν βρείς ακρη τα ξαναλεμε.
δες και εδω

----------


## dbsjro

Δυστυχως χαθηκα και στα 2 :Unsure:  Υπαρχει αναλυτικο tutorial?

Βασικα υπαρχει κατι που να αλλαζει το ΙΡ ενω ειμαι συνδεμενος?να μην χρειαζεται disconnect

(Υπαρχει σιγουρα το ΧeroBank αλλα δεν μου λειτουργει σωστα...)

----------


## Triton

Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις αυτό http://www.paehl.de/new_project/router_reconnect.zip

Αποσυμπίεσε το
τρέχε το: curl_router_reconnect.exe
Διάλεξε το ρούτερ σου απο το dpop down menu με τα ρουτερ.
Εκει που γράφει router ip , δώσε την ip του ρούτερ σου.
User= user name σου
PWD= κωδικός σου

διάλεξε windows batch και πάτα το κουμπί Create
Θα φτιάξει ένα φακελο με ονομα Router.
Αν όλα πήγανε καλά και τρέξεις το: Router_reconnect.bat θα κάνεις restart το ρουτερ σου και θα πάρεις νεα IP.

Αυτό δουλεύει σίγουρα ψάξε με υπομονή στο site.
Χωρίς reconnect δέν ξέρω άλλον τρόπο για αλλαγή ip, μόνο με proxy servers .Αλλα αυτό μάλον δε σου κάνει.

Δουλεύω Debian δεν έχω windows για να σε πήγαινα βήμα-βήμα.

----------


## GR_KYROS

αυτό δουλεύω και είμαι ικανοποιημένος

----------


## dbsjro

Τriton μου βγαζει το εξης σφαλμα
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

GR_KYROS σε "πεταει" και μετα κανει παλι connect η οχι?

----------


## GR_KYROS

δεν κατάλαβα ; 
όχι δεν με πετάει, αλλάζει αυτόματα στις καθορισμένες ips 
δοκίμασε να το τρέξεις με (εκτέλεση ως διαχειριστής)

----------


## dbsjro

εννοω οτι εστω κατεβαζεις ενα αρχειο και θεσ να αλλαξεις ΙΡ χωρις να κανεις dissconnect(να μην σταματησει το download). 
Γινεται να το κανω για 2-3 ΙΡ ταυτοχρονα?

----------


## GR_KYROS

η αλλαγή ip θα γίνει
με πρόγραμμα torens δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα στο κατέβασμα αρχείου.

----------


## Triton

192.168.0.1 Μαλον δεν είναι αυτή η IP του ρουτερ σου.
Αν τη βάλεις στον browser σου και πατήσεις enter σε πάει στη σελίδα του ρουτερ????
Αν θυμάμαι ipconfig πληκτρολογείς στα windows στη γραμμή εντολών και βλέπεις την IP του ρουτερ.

Αυτό που κάνει ο GR_KYROS κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι αλλαγή προξυ σερβερ και δε στο συνηστώ.

----------


## dbsjro

> Αν τη βάλεις στον browser σου και πατήσεις enter σε πάει στη σελίδα του ρουτερ????
> Αυτό που κάνει ο GR_KYROS κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι αλλαγή προξυ σερβερ και δε στο συνηστώ.



Ναι αυτο κανει. Οχι proxy ε?γιστι?

GR_KYROS για rapidshare το θελω

----------


## GR_KYROS

Χρήστο Κάνω αλλαγή IP 
σε μια καρτέλα έχω ορίσει ip και τα σχετικά για AWMN
και στην άλλη το έχω αυτόματο , οπότε βρίσκει διαθέσιμη ip στο router για TELLAS
άμα θές ορίζεις και proxy

----------


## Nemmesis

> GR_KYROS για rapidshare το θελω



γιατι παιδευεσε? 7ευρα ειναι για εναν μηνα... ενα ποτακι... και σε αφηνει να κατευαζεις οσα κομματια θες και με το μεγιστο της ταχυτητας σου...

----------


## KOKAR

> γιατι παιδευεσε? 7ευρα ειναι για εναν μηνα... ενα ποτακι... και σε αφηνει να κατευαζεις οσα κομματια θες και με το μεγιστο της ταχυτητας σου...



πολύ σωστά, ούτε 2 καφέδες και το βασικότερο είναι ότι κατεβαζεις
με το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας

----------


## GR_KYROS

τώρα κατάλαβα ότι δεν θές να έχεις πρόσβαση σε διαφορετικές ips
θές να ορίζεις διαφορετικές ips στο PC σου για να _rapidshare_
_υπάρχει διαφορά, δεν ήσουν σαφείς_ 
_η κάνε αυτό που είπε ο Παναγιώτης η υπάρχουν κάποιες διευθύνσεις που σου αλλάζουν_ _ip__περνώντας από αυτές._

----------


## electrifier

> εννοω οτι εστω κατεβαζεις ενα αρχειο και θεσ να αλλαξεις ΙΡ χωρις να κανεις dissconnect(να μην σταματησει το download). 
> Γινεται να το κανω για 2-3 ΙΡ ταυτοχρονα?



Γίνεται αν και μόνο αν μπορείς να κάνεις download μέσω anonymous proxy server. Αυτό προϋποθέτει α) το πρόγραμμα με το οποίο κάνεις download να μπορεί να περάσει proxy settings ξεχωριστά ανά αρχείο που κατεβάζει και β) να μπορείς εσύ να βρεις διευθύνσεις από anonymous proxy servers που να δουλέυουν. Τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή, αν δεν το κατέχεις...

Κατά τα άλλα κάθε υπολογιστής που συνδέεται με το (δια)δίκτυο μπορεί να έχει μία και μοναδική IP.

Καλύτερα λοιπόν να σκεφτείς άλλες λύσεις, αν είναι τόση ανάγκη.  :Smile:

----------


## dbsjro

Παιδες δικιο εχεται αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιω. Απλα βρηκα τυχαια κατι τροπους και ειπα να δοκιμασω ετσι για να δω αν λειτουργει ενημερωτικα τελειως.
Προτιμω torrents για διαφορους λογους...

GR_KYROS σωστα τα λες αλλα δεν ηξερα την διαφορα.

Παντως μετα απο πολλα που δοκιμασα δεν γινεται τπτ κ ειναι κ λογικο, για τοσο διαδεδομενη σελιδα σιγα μην το αφηναν ετσι απλα.

thnx anyway :Smile:

----------


## dbsjro

> Γίνεται αν και μόνο αν μπορείς να κάνεις download μέσω anonymous proxy server



Mπα δεν αφηνει, λεει πως ηδη κατεβαζεις(την ωρα εκεινη ακριβως) ενα αρχειο χωρις καν να εχεις κατεβασει κατι για ωρα(με το καινουργιο ΙΡ η το παλιο)

----------


## Triton

http://jdownloader.org/home/features
κατέβασέ το και παίξε για reconnect εκτός των άλλων χρησιμοποιεί το curl

Βάζω καμιά 20αρα λινκς αφήνω το pc ανοιχτό τη νύχτα και το πρωι αφού κατεβάσει τα αρχεία τα αποσυμπιέζει και ειμαι άρχοντας.

Βέβαια δεν κατευάζω συχνα αν τύχει τπτ καλο...
Αν θές αβέρτα κατεύασμα ακου τον Nemmesis.

----------


## PCMan

Παιδιά, μην παιδεύεστε ΑΔΙΚΑ και μην πληρώνετε τσάμπα λεφτά!!! Είναι καλύτερα χωρίς να πληρώσεις μία!!!

Έχει κανα 2μηνο που έχω το Cryptload (και το jdownloader κάνει ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά μόνο που είναι Java και μου σπάει τα νεύρα)και με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο... Του πετάς μέσα τα link και πας για καφέ.
Αυτό τα κατεβάζει όλα και αν θες του λες να αλλάξει και την ΙΡ για να μην περιμένει 15 λεπτά για το επόμενο αρχείο. Έχω κατεβάσει γύρω στο 1ΤΒ έτσι.

Κάνω paste ένα ποστ που έκανα σε άλλο forum:




> Premium και πράσινα άλογα...
> Νομίζω ότι free είναι χίλιες φορές καλύτερα από premium και να πω και γιατί:
> Με premium πλέον κατεβάζεις μέχρι 5GB την μέρα ενώ με free κατεβάζεις μέχρι ~7GB την μέρα.
> Κατ'αρχήν πετάω όλα τα Link μέσα στο cryptload και το αφήνω να κατεβάζει. Μέσο όρο κατεβάζω με 300KB άρα σε 5,5 λεπτά κατεβαίνει ένα αρχείο των 100MB. Υποτείθεται όμως ότι έχω κιάλλα αρχεία για κατέβασμα, άρα πρέπει να περιμένει 15λεπτα για να κατεβάσει ένα άλλο, οπότε πάμε στα 20,5 λεπτά, δηλαδή όλα μαζί 100ΜΒ=20,5 λεπτά. Αρα σε 61,5 λεπτά(1 ώρα περίπου) κατεβάζω 300ΜΒ, άρα σε 24,6 ώρες(1 μέρα περίπου) κατεβάζω 7380ΜΒ δηλαδή *7,2GB*.
> 
> Το cryptload μπορέι να κάνει reconnect την σύνδεση κάθε φορά που κατεβαίνει ένα αρχείο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι άν ενεργοποιηθεί αυτή η επιλογή, η ΙΡ μετά απο κάθε κατέβασμα θα αλλάζει, οπότε το rapidshare σας βλέπει σαν καινούριο χρήστη και άρα δεν υπάρχει η καθυστέρηση των 15 λεπτών σε κάθε επόμενο αρχείο, άρα, έχουμε και λέμε: 100ΜΒ σε 5,5 λεπτά, βάλε και βαριά βαριά ένα λεπτό στο reconnect, πάμε στα 6,5 λεπτά για κάθε 100ΜΒ. Άρα σε 65 λεπτά έχουμε 1Gb και σε 26 ώρες έχουμε κατεβάσει *24GB*.
> 
> Δεν χρησιμοποιώ το reconnect γιατι και τα 7GB την μέρα είναι πολύ καλά.
> 
> Επίσης να πω ότι είχα premium αλλα λέω γιατί να πετάω τζάμπα λεφτα αφού χωρίς να πληρώσω είναι καλύτερα?

----------


## electrifier

> Mπα δεν αφηνει, λεει πως ηδη κατεβαζεις(την ωρα εκεινη ακριβως) ενα αρχειο χωρις καν να εχεις κατεβασει κατι για ωρα(με το καινουργιο ΙΡ η το παλιο)



Αφήνει μια χαρά αν το κάνεις σωστά και είναι ΟΝΤΩΣ ανώνυμοι οι proxy servers που χρησιμοποιείς. Απλά είναι "περίπτωση" να βρεις τέτοιες IPs, πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παιδιά, μην παιδεύεστε ΑΔΙΚΑ και μην πληρώνετε τσάμπα λεφτά!!! Είναι καλύτερα χωρίς να πληρώσεις μία!!!
> 
> Έχει κανα 2μηνο που έχω το Cryptload (και το jdownloader κάνει ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά μόνο που είναι Java και μου σπάει τα νεύρα)και με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο... Του πετάς μέσα τα link και πας για καφέ.
> Αυτό τα κατεβάζει όλα και αν θες του λες να αλλάξει και την ΙΡ για να μην περιμένει 15 λεπτά για το επόμενο αρχείο. Έχω κατεβάσει γύρω στο 1ΤΒ έτσι.
> 
> Κάνω paste ένα ποστ που έκανα σε άλλο forum:



πολυ σωστα... και εγω το Cryptload εχω εδω και καιρο και το δουλευα με reconect.. οταν ομως ηθελα να καταβασω αρκετα πραγματα εκανα account rapidshare και οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι αλλη φαση... με 1500kb κατεβαζω... 1gb σε ενα τεταρτο

----------


## dbsjro

> Αφήνει μια χαρά αν το κάνεις σωστά και είναι ΟΝΤΩΣ ανώνυμοι οι proxy servers που χρησιμοποιείς. Απλά είναι "περίπτωση" να βρεις τέτοιες IPs, πολύ δύσκολο.



Nαι ε?καλα δεν το εψαξα πολυ γιατι δεν γνωριζα απο proxy servers(οποιος ξερει ασ πει να μαθουμε :Rolleyes: )

PCMan πολυ καλη η λυση σου την δοκιμαζω τωρα να δω
Καπου ειδα οτι για dynamic ΙΡ ειναι καλυτερο το Rapid Grab
Δεν γνωριζω τι εχω αλλα θα ψαξω στον googly και θα επανελθω με νεοτερα

 :Smile:

----------


## dbsjro

PCMan η οποιος γνωριζει, ποια ρυθμιση ειναι για να κανει renew το ΙΡ?
οσο κ να δοκιμασα δεν το βρισκω, ισως φταιει οτι δεν εχω βαλει το μοντελο του router?

----------


## dbsjro

Τουλαχιστον υπαρχει καποιο αρχειο .bat που 
να κανει disconnect-connect το router?

(Για external IP)

----------


## PCMan

Ναι πρέπει να βάλεις το μοντελο του ρουτερ ή κάποιο που να είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχει το ίδιο Interface με το δικό σου.
Αυτό με το bat που λες δεν θα δουλέψει γιατί νομίζω είναι για modem και όχι για ρουτερ.

Αν δεν υπάρχει το router σου στην λίστα, πάτα το CLR Generator και κάνε ότι σου λεει. Αν δεν βγάλεις άκρη εδώ είμαστε.

ΥΓ. μπορείς να δείς βιντεκάκια με ρυθμίσεις στο youtube.

----------


## dbsjro

Δεν μπορω να βρω το ονομα απο  το router μου στο CLR generator,
βασικα δεν καταλαβαινω πιο ακριβως εννοει/ζηταει
To ρουτερ μου ειναι Netgear DG834Gv5 V6.00.21

Ειδα στο youtube αλλα επειδη δεν ξερω το ονομα παλι δν βγαζω ακρη

----------


## PCMan

Δοκίμασες κάποιο άλλο dg834 απο την λίστα? Έχει πολλά.

----------


## dbsjro

ναι δοκιμασα το πιο κοντινο κ τπτ

Οταν λεει το οναμα του router ποιο εννοει?

----------


## PCMan

Ποιο όνομα του ρούτερ?
Εννοείς το username και το password? τα συμπληρώνεις κανονικά όπως και την IP του ρουτερ.
Δες πως τα έχω εγω:

----------


## dbsjro

Στο CLR εννοω
χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## PCMan

A.
Γραφεις εσύ το όνομα του ρουτερ σου εκεί. Γράψε όλο αυτό "Netgear DG834Gv5 V6.00.21"

Για να εισάγεις το ρουτερ σου σε εκείνη τη λίστα στο cryptload πρέπει να κατεβάσεις αυτό, να κάνεις restart τον firefox και μετά να πας εδώ και να ακολουθήσεις τα βήματα εδώ.

Στο επόμενο βήμα θα πρέπει να καταγράψεις ένα reconnect, δηλαδή θα πρέπει να κανεις disconnect και connect ενώ έχεις ανοιχτό το πρόγραμμα καταγραφής που κατέβασες.
Μετά παίρνεις ότι έχει καταγράψει το live http headers και το κάνεις επικόλληση στη σελίδα του CLR-Creator.
Πατας επόμενο και κατεβάζεις το αρχειάκι που έχει φτιαχτεί. Το βάζεις μέσα στον φάκελο του crypload στα router, κλείνεις το crypload, το ανοίγεις επιλέγεις το ρουτερ σου και καλά κατεβάσματα  :Very Happy: 

Αν έχεις πρόβλημα πάλι, έλα να τα πουμε απο msn η στην τελικά να σου κάνω εγώ τις ρυθμίσεις με teamviewer

----------


## dbsjro

Ωχ αν σου πω τι λαθος ειχα θα γελας...για αυτο κ γω δν στο λεω :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Αισιο τελος ειχαμε
Φιλε PCMan 1000 ευχαριστω δουλευει "τζιτζι"
 :Thumbup:

----------


## FM1

Παιδιά,έχει κανείς υπόψιν του από πού μπορώ να κατεβάσω τα windows 2003 server standard???
Ξέρει κανείς κανένα καλό link???

----------


## KOKAR

> Παιδιά,έχει κανείς υπόψιν του από πού μπορώ να κατεβάσω τα windows 2003 server standard???
> Ξέρει κανείς κανένα καλό link???



Ηλία την εκδοσή των 180 ημερών νομίζω ότι μπορείς να την
κατεβάσεις από την Microsoft.

----------


## KOKAR

για δες εδώ...
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/w.../bb405947.aspx

----------


## dbsjro

katz.cd
μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και το cryptoloaad :Lol:  :Lol:  
(πολυ πραμα ειναι για rapidshare)

εχει κ "σπασμενες" εκδοσεις....προσεχε μην κατα λαθος κατεβασεις τπτ τετοιο.... :whistle:  :whistle:

----------


## FM1

Κώστα και Θανάση σας ευχαριστώ :Smile:

----------

